# Pancake Day Soon



## MeanMom (Feb 8, 2011)

It is coming up to the first Shrove Tuesday since dx, and I have started to wonder how to deal with it?

The pancakes will be fine but our topping of choice is loads of lemon juice and sugar - wooops! 

Has anyone tried fructose or canderel in this way? Hevent tried either at all yet - have just been using less or no 'real' sugar but the sprinkling of the sugar is part of the whole pancake tradition - along with my bad language when the pancake sticks 

Any ideas?


----------



## shiv (Feb 8, 2011)

Oooooooh pancake day, I'd forgotten about that!!

What regime are you using? If on MDI or pumping you could just include the sugar in the amount you bolus  

I imagine any splenda/canderel alternative would do the job nicely, I just know for me personally I'll count the sugar in my carb count!


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks - yes K is on MDI and we could carb count the 'real' sugar. What I was concerned about is the possible unpleasant 'spike' before the 'novorapid' kicks in? We avoid Jam because it makes K feel really high just after eating and I imagined that eating around 5 tsp of sugar (or more) in one go would be 'A BAD THING' 

Or do people not get a problem? Does the pancake/lemon/sugar combo have a slower effect? Would be grateful to hear of peoples previous experience as this will be our first attempt.


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

when my kids were all at home we used to have a totally pancake meal on shrove tuesday.  I did savoury fillings too for the main course.

just a thought


----------



## HelenM (Feb 10, 2011)

I hate the French equivalent of pancake day, chandeleur
http://french.about.com/od/culture/a/chandeleur.htm
 Our village uses it as an excuse for a party, it's happpening on Saturday(bit late according to that reference.)
A group of women make mountains of crepes, everybody is expected to bring a jar of their best homemade jam.  Crepes are eaten, jams compared and they drink lots of muscat (a sweet wine)
We have to go, we weren't asked to these village gatherings in the first few year and I feel that it means we're accepted as part of the community.
But sitting there for several hours refusing all but the first pancake is horrible...I suppose I could attempt to bolus for it but trying to figure out crepes with unknown carb content, jam with unknown content eaten at unpredictable times over a number of hours is beyond me.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I would expect the pancake and sugar/juices/sauces to be absorbed relatively quickly so injecting before the meal should be fine..............its a game of trial and error I suppose.................I hope it goes really well anyway.........when is it?


----------



## shiv (Feb 10, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Thanks - yes K is on MDI and we could carb count the 'real' sugar. What I was concerned about is the possible unpleasant 'spike' before the 'novorapid' kicks in? We avoid Jam because it makes K feel really high just after eating and I imagined that eating around 5 tsp of sugar (or more) in one go would be 'A BAD THING'
> 
> Or do people not get a problem? Does the pancake/lemon/sugar combo have a slower effect? Would be grateful to hear of peoples previous experience as this will be our first attempt.



You could consider injecting before eating (I think I've seen it that 20mins before is optimum, but this is obviously dependent on the child and whether you can be sure they are going to eat - some parents put a 'down payment' of insulin in to at least start getting BG levels down - please remember this is not advice just things I have heard/do/learned!) 

I think last year, when I was on MDI, I injected a while before. In theory you can carb count them if you weigh out all your ingredients, add up the carbs and then divide by the amount of pancakes you can get out of it. Obv need to bear in mind toppings.


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2011)

Can i ask when is pancake day?


----------



## Donald (Feb 15, 2011)

8th March I think


----------



## scanz (Mar 1, 2011)

Just a week ago I was really looking forward to pancake day, but now being a T1 i'm unsure about it. 

Can I still have pancakes? If so do I need to use particular ingredients for both making them and toppings?


----------



## MargB (Mar 1, 2011)

We were talking about pancakes at Slimming World and I kept get dirty looks cos I just kept saying "sugar" when anyone asked about toppings - but that is me.

One good suggestion was low fat yoghurt - I could live with that instead of sugar.  Top with fresh fruit and off you go.

Also, as said above, savoury fillings are also good - same mixture as Yorkshire Pudding so why not?


----------



## Copepod (Mar 1, 2011)

Of course you can have pancakes, Scanz. It's only once a year, so enjoy yourself. You might want to have a smaller first course, or even have a meal of just pancakes, which is what I do sometimes. Sugar substitutes such as Canderel are a possibility.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 1, 2011)

A bacon and melted cheese filling goes well with pancakes but isn't really a healthy option.


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 1, 2011)

scanz said:


> Just a week ago I was really looking forward to pancake day, but now being a T1 i'm unsure about it.
> 
> Can I still have pancakes? If so do I need to use particular ingredients for both making them and toppings?



That was my query too Scaz, I was hoping someone had done some pancake experiments 

What we have decided to do is this; rather than try and carb count home made ones I have bought some Aunt Bessies as they do not seem to have nasties in. Will save me swearing at the fry pan too as you m'wave them from frozen.
For topping I have decided that as with all my other baking since dx, I will still use sugar, just less, and will measure it out rather than letting K just chuck it about with abandon! 
On a serious note - are you carb counting? I see you are only just dx so it might be a good idea to give the sweet toppings at least a miss this year - the pancakes on their own would be OK (ish) but that would be a bit dull I know.
lets hope someone else can give us some more ideas?
Edit ; see there are some replies now - thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## scanz (Mar 1, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> That was my query too Scaz, I was hoping someone had done some pancake experiments
> 
> What we have decided to do is this; rather than try and carb count home made ones I have bought some Aunt Bessies as they do not seem to have nasties in. Will save me swearing at the fry pan too as you m'wave them from frozen.
> For topping I have decided that as with all my other baking since dx, I will still use sugar, just less, and will measure it out rather than letting K just chuck it about with abandon!
> ...


The Aunt Bessies sound like a good idea. I am trying to carb count, yes, but given it's early days i'm probably not getting it 100% correct  I was thinking of trying some sort of sugar-free syrup? And as Copepod said, it's only once a year I should be allowed to try myself


----------

